# USB-Spannung erhöhen?



## Schienenbruch (8. September 2010)

*USB-Spannung erhöhen?*

Hi!

Ich hab' ein P5Q Deluxe in meinem Rechner und damit ein kleines Problem.
Ich habe eine externe 2,5"-Hdd, die über ein Y-kabel - zur Spannungsversorgung, ein Stecker liefert nur Strom, der andere Strom & Daten - angeschlossen wird.
Obwohl ich ein ausreichend starkes Netzteil (BeQuiet 750W) habe, lässt sich die Festplatte nicht am Mainboard betreiben - der zweite Anschluss (nur Strom) kommt sowieso an einen USB-Hub mit externer Versorgung.

Ich vermute mal, dass die USB-Spannung etwas gering ist, und daher die externe Hdd nicht ausreichend versorgt wird.

Meine frage daher: kann ich die USB-Spannung irgendwo ein wenig höher einstellen oder wo hängt die mit dran?

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## SB94 (8. September 2010)

*AW: USB-Spannung erhöhen?*

die spannung kannst du nicht erhöhen, die beträgt 5V, bei den MB-Ports scheitert es (wenn es scheitert) an der Stromstärke I, angegeben in Amper. Und die kannst du höchstens durch Mods erhöhen (rumlöten, etc.), das BIOS bietet da keine Möglichkeit. Ein USB 2.0 Port stellt im Normalfall 100mA und ein USB 3.0 Port stellt 150mA "Low Power". Allerdings gibt es auch "High Power" Ports, die stellen 500mA (USB 2.0) oder 900mA (USB 3.0). Eine externe 2,5 Zoll Festplatte benötigt ca. 600 bis 1100mA um anzulaufen. High Power ist seltener direkt an MBs vertreten, allerdings an Hubs mit zusätzlicher Stromversorgung (Self-Powered/aktiver Hub) so gut wie immer.
Wahrscheinlich benötigt die HDD zwei mal High Power.


----------



## Garnorh198 (11. September 2010)

*AW: USB-Spannung erhöhen?*

@SB94: 
Ist nicht ganz korrekt. Es gibt sog. LowPower- und Highpower-USB-Geräte. Der USB 2.0 Anschluss stellt erstmal 100mA zur Verfügung. Wenn sich dann das USB-Gerät als HighPower ausweist, werden bis max. 500mA zur Verfügung gestellt. Das ist bei allen USB 2.0 Anschlüssen so  - weil als Standard definiert. Bei USB 3.0 sind es 150 mA bis 900 mA. 

@Schienenbruch :
Eine externe 2,5 Zoll Festplatte darf durch die zwei USB-Anschlüsse bis zu 1 A Strom aufnehmen.
Schliesse mal beide USB-Anschlüsse des Y-Kabels entweder ans Mainboard ( am besten an zwei USB-Ports, die nebeneinander und nicht übereinander liegen ) oder an den Hub. Ansonsten liegen zwei verschiedene Masseanschlüsse vor und die Platte läuft nicht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (13. November 2010)

*AW: USB-Spannung erhöhen?*

Hi!

So, das Problem hat sich gelöst.

Es hat sich heraus gestellt, dass das 750W-Netzteil zu schwach ist!
Ich habe inzwischen ein 480W-Netzteil drin, und jetzt geht es einwandfrei.
Ich kann sogar die externe 2,5"-Hdd mit nur einem Anschluß anschließen und sie läuft.

Im Klartext: das 750W-Netzteil hat 'ne Macke - und wird reklamiert.

Grüße

Jochen


----------

